# do u always have negative thoughts on your mind?



## SkateDVS96 (Sep 30, 2010)

and does it seem its a bit like ocd? if u try to fight it and it only gets worse. **** this ****


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Nup. I am often positive and excited by things. I can see through the glass wall at all the awesome things I want to have and do, I just can't unlock that damn door to let me through. I have many negative thoughts about myself, but not always, and sometimes I have pretty good thoughts about the world and the people around me.


----------



## SkateDVS96 (Sep 30, 2010)

lucky for you, i started smoking pot my freshmen year and experienced hella weird **** like depersonilization and stuff like that, i got more awkward and more depressed and kept thinking and thinking and then it became a habit. it sucks lol. evrything is boring for me now but i think its related to depression tho.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

I've noticed that many people seem to regard anxiety and depression as the same thing, while they are two completely separate issues that are simply very strongly connected; i.e. one often leads to the other. But someone can have one without having the other. Depression often comes from frustrations, negative feelings and fears associated with anxiety. That's what i think, anyway. I'm no expert.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh yeah deffinately, my brain Feeds off of negativity.


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

SkateDVS96 said:


> lucky for you, i started smoking pot my freshmen year and experienced hella weird **** like depersonilization and stuff like that, i got more awkward and more depressed and kept thinking and thinking and then it became a habit. it sucks lol. evrything is boring for me now but i think its related to depression tho.


 Quit smoking pot then, I used to never be sober always high on something. Now im sober and its alot better, my SA is not nearly as bad. Chemicals are hard to quit but one day i said im not smoking weed anymore and i havent since its not hard at all to do.


----------



## Hailey91 (Nov 28, 2009)

Sometimes it feels like an obsession.At time, i think negatively and i'm suck on it. Like no matter what I think about, it doesn't seems as important as the negativity. But usually after i listen to some music and dance around my room I think of positive things and feel good for the rest of the day. 

Orrrr sometimes my brain is cluttered with negative thoughts because of stress, so I cry for about 2 minutes and it clears my brain. I wondered why that happens, so i looked it up. Turns out, tears contain stress hormones, so when you cry, you excrete those hormones so your brain can think clearly again. Stress hormones attack the brain, so that's why you gotta cry em out


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Always, whenever I think of something to do, it's as if my mind automatically puts me down


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

unfortunately, yes. even if i do have something positive going on, there are always those negatives thoughts simmering in my head.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes, for sure. I've been trying for months to correct this, but it seems like I'm just more comfortable being negative. I'm negative about myself more than anything, of course, and I'm not sure if I'll ever be able to give myself a compliment and feel very confident. It just feels strange to do so. But, I am becoming more postive in some situations. I read this interview with someone recently and he was saying how a person should try to enjoy themselves no matter what situation they're in. Even if it's a really bad situation, it's still unique and you can appreciate it while you're freaking out. I've been trying to keep that in mind and it has actually helped quite a bit. Overall, though, I'd say I'm a real downer. I hope not to be one day.


----------



## howmuchforhapppy (Nov 19, 2010)

Yes, well not always, about 90% of the time. It seems like I'm always anxious and worrying about something, most of my negative thoughts are about how lonely I am. Also how I'm not living my life to the fullest because of this damn anxiety.. but the other 10% of the time I'll randomly feel hopeful. Unfortunately the feeling doesn't last too long.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

People always call me negative. I'm always thinking negative things mostly about myself. I can't help it and honestly, I wholeheartedly believe myself.


----------



## ant808 (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow I have found poeple like myself. I got to come out this hole I am in its been to long. nothing is good until its bad thats how my life is


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

I try not to, infact i try very hard not to.

I always try to look and positive stuff. If i start to feel jealous or sad about something on lets say.... facebook, i just click the little "x" and forget about what i just saw. So now i try to avoid things that will make me worry or sad. ^^


----------



## Aly (Nov 30, 2010)

Always.


----------



## kaykay609 (May 30, 2011)

All the damn time.


----------



## odicepaul (Jul 20, 2009)

ant808 said:


> Wow I have found poeple like myself. I got to come out this hole I am in its been to long. nothing is good until its bad thats how my life is


I'm with out any doubt that this site brings me to like minds and personalities. I hear my own story as I read through the posts on this site. I think that the hole I am in is deep and I've been down in it for so long that I don't know if I will ever climb out of it. I just keep on losing jobs and moving from one place to the next to try and start over. I am failing at life for ever, I never quit failing at life and it is using me up.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Nope, I'm pretty optimistic. (Most of the time xD) I think it's because I'm always dreaming.


----------



## sommaheart (Aug 5, 2011)

sometimes, like maybe right after my parents yell at me, etc etc. and once i get into it, my mind keeps going on.. and on.. and i can't turn it off.. :/


----------

